

Regexr Redesign - rjm226
http://www.regexr.com/

======
samwilliams
This is great! I have been using regexr for many years and I would highly
recommend it to anyone starting out with regular expressions. I am surprised
this has not picked up traction here...

The redesign looks fantastic - good job!

~~~
rjm226
Weird but it just hit the top of hacker news today... someone else posted the
link! Maybe it was my headline?

